# Weird Request



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm looking for someone who can help me with a paper I have to do for one of my college courses. I need to interview someone who is an expert on something and learn how to do that something and then write a good set of instructions from that interview. I figured this is a golden opportunity for me to learn to double-haul. Anybody in the Dayton area game to grant me this interview and get some limited fame as an expert?


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Goto www.flyanglersonline and ask your question there as there are alot of folks from OHIO on this website . And if there is someone most will be more then willing to help you out but if you can travel a little ways it might be better and have more people willing to help you out just an FYI. I know how to do the double haul and taught my self everything I know about fly fishing and tying but there are alot of casting Instructors on that site as are both the owners but there in Washington State. But great folks and there is a ton of info on that site was it's been on the web since 1997 and there are like over 30,000 pages of archives to look thru and a few sections on Beginners and casting stuff not saying your a beginner or anything like that just there is a ton of stuff like warm water section( for bule gills and bass and such) still water ( lake fishing ) rod building chat room where you will met folks from all over the world with some well know folks on there like A.K. Best and a few others. Hope this info helps you out as I'm a member on there and go by stonefly71 all so on there Later Matt Pierce Lancaster, Ohio


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Try Mad River Outfitters. There are in Columbus. Brian Feschig is the owner and is truely an expert on almost all things flyfishing. They also have fff certified casting instructors on staff.


----------

